# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Për sa mbushet gjysma e kavanozit?

## morrison

Nje mikrob dyfishohet per 1 sec ndersa kavanozi mushet me mikrobe per 1 ore. Per sa mbushet gjysma e kavanozit....? 

Kjo pyetje me ka rene ne olimpiade ne klase te 8-te.

----------


## NBAlbania

59min e 59 sec

----------


## morrison

Pergjigje e sakte...

Tema u konsumua.

----------

